# Soap opera effect on LG Plasma?



## c_equest (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi all!

My first post in this forum. Seems to be a really nice place!

Im thinking of buying the 50PA6500. What i would like to know about this plasma, is that if it has the truMotion feeling? (soap opera effect) I think that trueMotion is the worst thing that could happen to a movie, and i would like to make sure (before i buy it) that the 50PA6500 wont ruin the movie experience with the soap opera/ home video effect.

Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I always thought the soap opera effect was a LED/LCD-LCD thing. I didn't think that it affected plasma as well. :scratch:


----------



## c_equest (Sep 11, 2012)

mechman said:


> I always thought the soap opera effect was a LED/LCD-LCD thing. I didn't think that it affected plasma as well. :scratch:


Thanks for your answer! Yeas i have also thought that. But then i read a post at cnet about the Samsung 7000 Plasma series, where it says it has the soap opera effect. (cant post the link, because im a new member, but google: Samsung 7000 Plasma soap opera if you want to read it)

Im thinking of ordering the plasma online, so i cant look at it in an store.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have not spent much time with an LG Plasma. However, I do remember the Default Settings were way too bright. Set the Picture Mode to Cinema or something like that and make sure that Contrast is not cranked to 100. Also, go into the submenus and turn off as many options as possible is almost always the way to go.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Download the manual for which ever Plasma you are considering and make sure you have the option to turn off the motion judder canceller.


----------



## c_equest (Sep 11, 2012)

Mike P. said:


> Download the manual for which ever Plasma you are considering and make sure you have the option to turn off the motion judder canceller.


Thanks Mike and Jungle Jack! I have downloaded the manual, cant seem to find anything about motion judder or trumotion...

There is something called "Real Cinema 24p" though. Thats good right?

Hmm, i am a bit worried that i buy the plasma and every movie looks like a home video


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Give these settings a shot:
Aspect Ratio: 16:9
Energy Saving: Off
Picture Mode: Expert 1 or 2
Contrast: 83
Brightness:60
H. Sharp: 10
V. Sharp: 10
Color: 48
Tint: 0

Expert control

Dynamic Contrast: Off
Noise Reduction: Off
Gamma: Medium
Black Level: Low
Color Gamut: Standard
Edge Enhancement: Off
Color Temp: Medium
Method: 2 Point
Pattern: Outer
Points: High
Red: 14
Green: -12
Blue: -10

NO COLOR MANAGEMENT
Everything should be "0"

I would try Warm 1 or 2 as well in terms of Color Temp if that is an option. Ideally, get a Calibration Disc like Digital Video Essentials, Avia, Spears & Muncil, etc. If not in Expert Mode, I would imagine you cannot defeat Edge Enhancement and other things which usually cause SOE. Let me know what you think.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I see you have a similar thread going on other AV Forums as well. Hopefully, you will find something that works. Also, if purchased within 30 days, I would seriously consider exchanging for a Panasonic TC-P60UT50.
I only say UT50 as it should be comparable in price.


----------



## c_equest (Sep 11, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> I see you have a similar thread going on other AV Forums as well. Hopefully, you will find something that works. Also, if purchased within 30 days, I would seriously consider exchanging for a Panasonic TC-P60UT50.
> I only say UT50 as it should be comparable in price.


Really nice that you are helping Jungle Jack! 

But just to make one thing clear, i haven't actually bought the 50PA6500 plasma yet. I haven't even seen it live (haven't found a store thats displaying it). Maybe it does not have the SOE.

Im writing these posts to make sure, that when I'm ordering it online, it wont have the SOE. I like the design of this plasma, and i can afford it. I like the fact that it isn't a 3Dtv and that it doesn't have Internet connectivity, i don't need those functions.

I have seen friends displays and the soap opera effect, destroying good cinema =) So i just want to make sure that the 50PA6500 wont have the SOE. I want the picture to look as the movie makers intended.

Thanks again, and i will definitely check out the Panasonic TC-P60UT50


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Gotcha. LG's Plasma market penetration is next to nil. They do pretty well with their LCD's however. What is your max budget? I really think you would be better off with a Samsung or Panasonic PDP.


----------



## c_equest (Sep 11, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> Gotcha. LG's Plasma market penetration is next to nil. They do pretty well with their LCD's however. What is your max budget? I really think you would be better off with a Samsung or Panasonic PDP.


Aiight! My max budget is around 900 dollars.

And the most important thing is image quality.

I'm not interested in 3D or Internet connectivity. I'm also going to have external sound, so that wont be important either.


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

c_equest said:


> Hi all!
> 
> My first post in this forum. Seems to be a really nice place!
> 
> ...


Hello.

The soap opera effect is causing by the use of frame interpolation system. Frame Interpolation is an algorithm that takes the original 24 frames of the film and by computing the adjacent frame ''creates'' one or two more in order to eliminate judder. So, instead of 24 frames per second refreshing two, three or more times by your panel, provides 48 or 60 frames per second. The motion becomes more fluid (although with some artifacts, depending on how fast is the scene) and the clarity gets better. The side effect is the soap opera look of the film which has a video look (as if you shoot with your handycam).

If you don't like frame interpolation, you can always turn off the trumotion function and get the original material of 24 frames refreshing normally at 72,96 or 120Hz.


----------

